# Hull Cleaners & Wax for Aluminum Jon Boat



## greenberg21 (Mar 28, 2019)

Guys what products do you go to for washing/waxing Aluminium Jon Boat?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 28, 2019)

I wash the scum off the side once a year with dish soap. Wax would be a bad idea, IMO.


----------



## AnglerRoy (Mar 28, 2019)

I was planning on waxing after polishing mine. Curious why you believe it’s a bad idea? I have no clue, I just figure it would keep the shine longer...


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 29, 2019)

Mine is flat paint, wax wouldn't polish off at all.

You must have a nice gloss finish.


----------



## ppine (Mar 29, 2019)

For bare aluminum you cannot beat Aluma-Bright. 
Soap and water. 
I don't think I have ever waxed a boat in 50 years.


----------



## jethro (Apr 8, 2019)

greenberg21 said:


> Guys what products do you go to for washing/waxing Aluminium Jon Boat?



It's raining today so that means my boat is getting washed!


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 8, 2019)

I like to think that my boat has that old tarnished aluminum patina!


----------



## AnglerRoy (Apr 9, 2019)

Back to the original question, if one polished the Aluminum, what is the general consensus to “seal” in the polishing work?

For example, in a fresh water environment, I plan on polishing my lower hull to a mirror finish, but I don’t want to do that every 2 months. Can it be polished and sealed with a marine-grade wax to keep the “mirror” (non-oxidizing) for as long as possible?


----------



## ppine (Apr 29, 2019)

You trying to put lipstick on a pig.


----------



## Riverdog (Apr 29, 2019)

Checkout a product called sharkhide. A lot of pontoon owners use it.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sharkhide+metal+protectant


----------



## AnglerRoy (Apr 30, 2019)

ppine said:


> You trying to put lipstick on a pig.



Probably! [emoji6]


----------



## AnglerRoy (Apr 30, 2019)

Riverdog said:


> Checkout a product called sharkhide. A lot of pontoon owners use it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sharkhide+metal+protectant



Thanks Riverdog, that stuff looks pretty slick. I was thinking to use the Zephyr polishing product, but seems like the SharkHide holds up better in the long run. My boat is usually always on a trailer in a garage (not kept in water) so I may get a few years of life out of the end result.

Thanks for the tip!

Holy cow! The complete three part product is $475 (CA)! Ouch! Oh well, not much more than the Zephyr stuff.


----------



## Oliver305 (Dec 28, 2020)

I use 3M Aluminum restorer and polish, smooth and easy application, polishes out well and makes oxidized aluminum look nearly new. Not cheap but well worth the price.


----------



## andreww (Dec 28, 2020)

With me is Meguiar’s M4232 Wash n wax. This is without a doubt the best boat washing product out there. If you have months of dirt and stains though, this is not your product. But if you wash your boat on a regular basis, and you like things to look good, this is the only boat soap on the market that will help you keep wax on the finish. (You still have to wax several times a year though). But it looks spectacular in between waxes. We have a fleet of boats for sale at a dock that we take care of on a weekly basis. We have used every product out there, this is hands down the best.


----------

